# Question about (I hate) Dusting



## hearlady (Feb 10, 2018)

I bought an inexpensive feather duster to use for knick knacks and things but today I ended up just dusting all over with it.
They say this just moves the dust around and I agree. I know Ill still have to polish sometimes however this was so easy I almost didn't mind dusting. I didn't have to move any items, just went over and around in corners, in between, etc.
Has anyone bought any dusters like this on QVC or anywhere that had the convenience of the feather duster but are microfiber and hold the dust and can be cleaned?
I HATE DUSTING.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 10, 2018)

Many years ago I purchased microfiber cloths from QVC. I use them for dusting and they work great. I can see the dust on the cloth after I've used it. It may have do to with the humidity level in your home. I noticed that when the humidity in my home is lower than usual the dust wants to scatter.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 10, 2018)

Well my husband suggested I use some spray and also shake it outside in between rooms. Who knew he was an expert? Why am I dusting? 
I've been using a Swiffer for yrs and it's fine especially for ceiling fans but not the delicate stuff. I like the feather duster.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I HATE DUSTING.



we hated it too

moved to the cabin






thanks for the memories


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2018)

I use one but bang it on something outside after several items at a time.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 10, 2018)

i buy my duster from the dollar store and spray end dust on it----0nce a month i move every thing to polish under and polish the nic naks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2018)

Unfortunately nothing works unless I do!

Try one of these new indoor/outdoor models


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 10, 2018)

Not only do I have dust but I have cat's hair as well!  Every 4 - 6 weeks I use a micro fabric 
cloth, in between times I use a Swiffer.  I prefer to do the dusting, my cleaning lady does
the rest.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 10, 2018)

To me, dusting is one of those things I’ve got to do, no one else is going to do it for me.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

I bought some noodle dusters from Williams-Sonoma years ago; they have a flap so they fit on my hand and they are machine washable. So far they appear to be indestructible. I don't think that particular kind is available any more but Amazon has a wide range of noodle dusters. I find the noodle dusters work better than the regular microfiber stuff and also the throwaways. 

I store my dusters in a jar with a few drops of citrus oil in the bottom – genuine citrus oil because Pledge has some seriously nasty ingredients. It scored a D on EWG's Guide to Healthy Cleaning. I'm surprised it got better than an F considering I can't be around it without coughing afterward. They're not at all forthcoming about their ingredients so I figure that's not good.

https://www.ewg.org/guides/cleaners/1395-PledgeFurnitureSprayLemonClean

https://www.amazon.com/microfiber-duster/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:microfiber duster


----------



## hearlady (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Just trying to make life easier.......because I hate to dust.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

Something I read recently is that using a dryer sheet to dust is better than a Swifter because new dust doesn't stick.

I don't use dryer sheets so I haven't tried this, but the responses all said it worked great.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2018)

I use a Swiffer. They have two types. One that is completely round and the other is flat. I like the flat ones. They are disposable and are a bit pricey so I use them a few times the way they are and then rinse them out. By then they don't hold the dust as well when they are dry so when I dust I just dampen it a bit. They last quite a long time. I like the long handle one because it bends and I can reach the top of my wall unit and fan blades. I never use polish on any of my furniture. I have always preferred a dull finish rather than a high gloss on furniture. No finger prints to deal with.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 10, 2018)

Oh Ruth I don't mean polish but our wood needs oil  to keep it from drying out over the years. 
S Jane your link led me to a microfiber duster for delicates. Looks like a feather duster. I think that's what I want. Ill use my Swiffer for the rest for now. I have 3 boxes of the cloths to use up, probably bought on sale.
When those are gone I may invest in a microfiber one for other quick dusting.
Gary O' doesn't your cabin get dusty or at least cobwebs?


----------



## KingsX (Feb 10, 2018)

.

I tried dusting a few times... but the dust kept coming back.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 10, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Gary O' doesn't your cabin get dusty or at least cobwebs?



probably


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2018)

I hate to dust and my house gets a lot of dust from the open field behind us.  I do it when I have to, when you can start writing your name in it.  Then I use old rags and either Pledge type products or OrangeGlo oil spray.  For TVs, computers, etc, I use microfiber cloths.  The only ceiling fan I have is over the bed, so I get up there with a rag sprayed with Pledge and do it manually like that.  I never used a feather duster, figured it would just spread the dust back into the air.  If I ever wanted to dust more frequently than I do now, I'd try it because there wouldn't be much accumulation....but I don't foresee that happening. layful:


----------



## hearlady (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh Seabreeze, my mother was a very mild mannered woman. She had 8 children and did all the housework. One day my dad wrote "dust me" on the end table. He thought he was quite cute.
That was the first time I saw fear in him for my mother. I'm pretty sure HE dusted that table.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Unfortunately nothing works unless I do!
> 
> Try one of these new indoor/outdoor models


If this would work I'd try it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Oh Seabreeze, my mother was a very mild mannered woman. She had 8 children and did all the housework. One day my dad wrote "dust me" on the end table. He thought he was quite cute.
> That was the first time I saw fear in him for my mother. I'm pretty sure HE dusted that table.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 11, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I tried dusting a few times... but the dust kept coming back.


It does seem to do that.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 3, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I bought an inexpensive feather duster to use for knick knacks and things but today I ended up just dusting all over with it.
> They say this just moves the dust around and I agree. I know Ill still have to polish sometimes however this was so easy I almost didn't mind dusting. I didn't have to move any items, just went over and around in corners, in between, etc.
> Has anyone bought any dusters like this on QVC or anywhere that had the convenience of the feather duster but are microfiber and hold the dust and can be cleaned?
> I HATE DUSTING.



I have also always disliked dusting and our home has single-pane windows, plus we seem to be situated in a sort of "wind channel," so we get lots of dust.  Thinking (correctly) that I might be able, at least in my own mind, to elevate the chore of dusting to seem more important than it really is, I purchased several very large, black, professional feather dusters.  This worked and I can dust the house in a very short time.  The truth is, you almost never have to even move knick-knacks since no dust gets underneath.  Every few minutes, I go outside and shake the duster and also gently rap the feathers against my "clawed" fingers.  Feather dusters can be washed..which I have never done.  Sure, the dusting job is not quite as perfectionistic as other methods, but black ostrich feathers do an admirable job.  Oh, and I use a lesser quality, (brown ostrich feathers,) smaller duster to do all the blinds.  I don't want to damage the bigger ones on the blinds.  Works great.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 3, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I tried dusting a few times... but the dust kept coming back.



Wait a bit then plant it in corn!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 3, 2018)

I use one of those swifter type dusters to get between the electronic stuff like the DVD player and the mini stereo .
Its really dry / dusty where we live in Aust ...had next to no rain for over 6 months ,useally we get a summer thunder storm or two but had nothing this summer ...in our part of the world


----------

